# What do BHMs drive?



## rockabelly (Sep 11, 2009)

What kind of car do you like to drive that you feel comfy in or like driving?

I like a nice comfy ride in a car, but I don't always fit right in some sportier models. I've noticed that it's hard to get into Ford sedans. It's like I'm too tall or not flexible enough, but at 5 foot 7, it seems strange to me that I hit my head when trying to get into one. I have a Cadillac and it's comfy and roomy, but it's a Cadi and it's supposed to be like that. My favorite ride is a VW New Beetle. It is roomy and sporty. Yes, I said roomy! Only thing I don't like is that it doesn't have a usable drink holder. It has something you can use for a 12oz can, but I always get the supersize drink or the "liter of cola" from Super Troopers.

I have always wanted a nice truck, but unless I get an extended cab, trucks just aren't for me because I don't fit.

Tell me about your car/truck/van experiences and what you enjoy driving and fit into.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a Cadillac too, a 1970 Sedan Deville 4 door hardtop that I'm restoring 

for my daily driver, I drive a 1984 Buick Le Sabre, both are comfy to drive


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 11, 2009)

I currently drive a Mitsubishi Lancer, but I am going to be buying a new car soon. One, my lancer is too small and two, I am tired of driving it. I think I am going to get a Nissan Frontier.


----------



## djudex (Sep 11, 2009)

Dodge Ram 1500 quadcab Hemi through work. It's surprisingly roomy both gut-wise and headroom both of which are ultra important to me.






I used to own a 1999 Chevrolet Venture minivan (yeah, yeah I know) which had an astounding amount of leg and headroom.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 11, 2009)

I drive one of these.

Be jealous.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I drive one of these.
> 
> Be jealous.



I'm barely containing myself right now. The sleek lines...the stylish body...the elegant, yet rugged color...that is too much car for me, my friend.


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 11, 2009)

Mini Cooper


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 12, 2009)

2005 Ford Focus, and it's surprisingly roomy for what it is. The trunk is HUGE!


----------



## escapist (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I drive a Mini Van but even that is getting small. Getting to the point of just putting padding in the back and being driven around.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 12, 2009)

kilo riley said:


> Mini Cooper



*I LOVE MINI COOPERS!!! I had one about 5 yrs ago briefly and as soon as I can get from being upside down on my A4...that's my next one....unless the Scion xa or xb is a lot better deal *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 12, 2009)

a 69 Chevy C10





And a 2001 GMC Sonoma


----------



## MasterShake (Sep 12, 2009)

Currently drive a '03 Grand Prix, which fits me (6'5", 350lbs) a lot better than my previous car, a '95 Ford Taurus. My first car ('85 Thunderbird) wasn't too bad, room-wise.

Absolutely love the Mini! Would buy one if I could justify the costs.


----------



## BoostChub (Sep 13, 2009)

Nissan S14 240 Weekend car. Has more room than it looks and handles like a dream. Daily Driver is an Nissan Xterra.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 13, 2009)

BoostChub said:


> Nissan S14 240 Weekend car. Has more room than it looks and handles like a dream. Daily Driver is an Nissan Xterra.


*
thanks for the great photo-----boost...rocking a wife beater like no other*


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 13, 2009)

I drive a 98 Dodge Caravan. 4 out of the 5 vehicles that I've owned have been mini-vans. They're roomy, and can hold shit tons of stuff, or people. Also, as an added bonus...the seats come out


----------



## BoostChub (Sep 13, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> thanks for the great photo-----boost...rocking a wife beater like no other*



Anytime! :bow:


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 13, 2009)

BHMs with cars are now extremely sexy to me....


because I take the bus now


----------



## 1300 Class (Sep 13, 2009)

I drive one of these:




2003 Holden Astra [City, TS].


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 14, 2009)

Presently a 95 nissan maxima...plenty of room.


Im hoping to get a 98/99 Jaguar XJR, 98ish BMW 540 or a 2002/03 Nissan Maxima.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 14, 2009)

BoostChub said:


> Nissan S14 240 Weekend car. Has more room than it looks and handles like a dream. Daily Driver is an Nissan Xterra.



OMG that is a great pic love the belly and attitude with the hat.LOL
The car is cool as hell too.Sorry I got excited on two counts the belly and the car WOW!!
(insert swoon here)
I have an X-Terra too BTW set those wipers back down before you drive off.LOL


----------



## Horseman (Sep 14, 2009)

1997 Dodge Ram 1500 extended cab. Always wanted a pickup truck, found it about a year ago, and it was cheap enough.

Also have a 1983 Mercedes-Benz 300D in the driveway. Drove it for a few years. Can't bear to part with it. Maybe someday I can afford to fix it up. They aren't rare or expensive cars, but mine is an interesting color -- DB881 Thistle Green Clearcoat Metallic. Not all that often found in the U.S.

This one is not my car and it's a gas-engine model in the U.K. But the bodies are the same. ... Wish mine was this nice.


----------



## roddles (Sep 14, 2009)

To the author of this thread: 

I Love vw beetles and yes, surprisingly they are roomy! I drive an old vw beetle, and even though I am not a bhm, (yes, sorry for intruding but this thread caught my attention lol) I am skinny lol but I have squeezed some quite large ladys into it quite comforably! (up to 300lbs) the good thing about them is they have acres of head room. I am 6'1" and I have like 9 or 10 inches above my head! So even if my lady friend has a big booty she will not hit her head 

Also It has a sunroof and chicks dig it lol


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Sep 14, 2009)

I drive a 97 suburban, plenty of room, the back seats come out very easily, whenever I need to haul a bunch of stuff, and it's rugged enough that I can take it camping ang it goes everywhere.

I had a mitsu galant at one time, and it was surprisingly roomy.

Also had a Cadillac, now that was sweet, almost like driving my couch.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 14, 2009)

I drive a 1994 Toyota Corolla with manual transmission. I have to tilt the seat way back at a 45 degree angle and position the steering wheel just right so that my belly flops over the bottom of the steering wheel. The advantage is that I can steer with my belly on low-speed straightaways. 

Oh, and I get 40 mpg on the highway so you can stop laughing now!


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a 1999 Toyota Camry it's roomy, but a year ago I wanted a more roomier car so I bought a used 2000 Toyota Avalon and it's great the seats are bigger and more comfy. So I use the camry for every day and the avalon for weekends and vegas trips.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Sep 15, 2009)

my new driver is a 1992 Chevy G20 3/4 ton conversion van, well it will be once I put another transmission in it (in my driveway)


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Sep 15, 2009)

I have 2 cars. I have a honda element, and a Chrysler 300


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 16, 2009)

I may only be a little over 260, but my Chevy Lumina still has plenty of room. But then, it is a pretty big car.


----------



## FemFAtail (Sep 16, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> I drive a 1994 Toyota Corolla with manual transmission. I have to tilt the seat way back at a 45 degree angle and position the steering wheel just right so that my belly flops over the bottom of the steering wheel. The advantage is that I can steer with my belly on low-speed straightaways.
> 
> Oh, and I get 40 mpg on the highway so you can stop laughing now!



And I've seen his belly drive, too! Drives me to fits of passion! And I believe the belly knows its way home, too....follow the food!:smitten:


----------



## BoostChub (Sep 16, 2009)

Tracii said:


> OMG that is a great pic love the belly and attitude with the hat.LOL
> The car is cool as hell too.Sorry I got excited on two counts the belly and the car WOW!!
> (insert swoon here)
> I have an X-Terra too BTW set those wipers back down before you drive off.LOL



Why thanks for the nice comments. I'll be sure to drive with the wipers down lol.


----------



## shashank (Sep 17, 2009)

Ahhhh....My favorite Topic in the world. 

I Drive a 1997 Maruti Suzuki Esteem (manual) here in India. It was available in other parts of the world under different names maybe Suzuki Swift or something like that.

I ride a Royal Enfield Machismo 350. Pics of my ride are attached, also attached are few pics of my car.

This is at around 3500 Meters (11500 ft.) above sea level.






4200 meters - (around 14000 feet) above sea level.





The Man and the machine, the picture says it all. :happy:





And here is my bike


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2009)

shashank said:


> Ahhhh....My favorite Topic in the world.
> 
> I ride a Royal Enfield Machismo 350. Pics of my ride are attached,
> 
> And here is my bike


*
PROPS On the BIKE!!!!*


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Sep 17, 2009)

rockabelly said:


> What kind of car do you like to drive that you feel comfy in or like driving?
> 
> I like a nice comfy ride in a car, but I don't always fit right in some sportier models. I've noticed that it's hard to get into Ford sedans. It's like I'm too tall or not flexible enough, but at 5 foot 7, it seems strange to me that I hit my head when trying to get into one. I have a Cadillac and it's comfy and roomy, but it's a Cadi and it's supposed to be like that. My favorite ride is a VW New Beetle. It is roomy and sporty. Yes, I said roomy! Only thing I don't like is that it doesn't have a usable drink holder. It has something you can use for a 12oz can, but I always get the supersize drink or the "liter of cola" from Super Troopers.
> 
> ...



I fit into and drive this: 

View attachment Stevens RT.jpg


----------



## Melian (Sep 17, 2009)

Still waiting for someone to post pics of himself in his Audi R8.....those things are panty-repellant.


----------



## rockabelly (Sep 17, 2009)

shashank said:


> Ahhhh....My favorite Topic in the world.
> 
> The Man and the machine, the picture says it all. :happy:



Wow! 18,380ft. That is high, indeed. I have been to the top of Pikes Peak and it is 14,115ft. Last time I was there, I had nausea from lack of oxygen at that altitude. You were over 4,000ft higher than that. Looks like one tough and durable Suzuki!


----------



## bigbri (Sep 17, 2009)

A subject dear to my heart and head. I actually go to auto shows just to try to get into and out of every car I can, so I can have a list of what I will fit in and then what I can afford. I am 6' 6" and 400lbs, my current ride is a 2007 Buick Rendevous. The first car I have found in 34 years of shopping that had enough head room to let me get a moon roof! I will be shopping again in spring and can't imagine what I will find this time. The Chevy Impala, Venture Van, Buick LeSabre and the original Ford Taurus have all been in my driving history.


----------



## Discodave (Sep 17, 2009)

I used to drive A junlin 125. Nothing fancy. But it looked good. Or at least it did untill i fell off it coming back from work one night. Bloody scottish weather. One minute clear night, next, wind picks up, peeing with rain. And i lose it coming under a tunnel and being caught out by the wind at the other side. Was not one of proudest moments


----------



## shashank (Sep 19, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> PROPS On the BIKE!!!!*



I guess my forum lingo is limited. what does this mean ? :bow:



rockabelly said:


> Wow! 18,380ft. That is high, indeed. I have been to the top of Pikes Peak and it is 14,115ft. Last time I was there, I had nausea from lack of oxygen at that altitude. You were over 4,000ft higher than that. Looks like one tough and durable Suzuki!




Well, I know what you are talking about. I recently undertook one of the most perilous journeys on planet earth, that is Manali to Leh (India). And yes, even though took lot of precautions to acclimatize however constant headache, breathlessness and nausea were part of our lives for the time we spent there. 

Just to share with you, once you cross the height of 15000 ft, the carburetor engine almost dies on you. Due to lack of oxygen it simply refuses to move. had to pull the car on first gear, maintaining momentum for several hundred kilometers. 

And besides the car, some credit goes to driver as well , those conditions are good or MUVs, SUVs and Trucks. Taking a sedan there was a big deal and I got lot of appreciative looks and compliments on the tour.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2009)

shashank said:


> I guess my forum lingo is limited. what does this mean ? :bow:


*
I RIDE HARLEYS, so i respect my fellow 2 wheeled brothers / sisters in the wind *


----------



## shashank (Sep 22, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I RIDE HARLEYS, so i respect my fellow 2 wheeled brothers / sisters in the wind *



Oh great !! I wish they were available in India. I guess they would be out very soon though, but due to excise and taxes exorbitantly priced for middle class riders like me.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tracii said:


> OMG that is a great pic love the belly and attitude with the hat.LOL
> The car is cool as hell too.Sorry I got excited on two counts the belly and the car WOW!!
> (insert swoon here)
> I have an X-Terra too BTW set those wipers back down before you drive off.LOL



Boost only you could pull that off with your sexiness and attitude  Awesome 

Btw I drive a Ford Escort LX....friendly gut wise, but not so friendly ass wise. My thigh is always pressing against the transmission gear selector.....

i think its time for a new car as I get progressively bigger over the years...lol


----------



## likeitmatters (Sep 25, 2009)

a 1997 dodge intrepid fully custom by me and a real looker in my town

:bow: 

View attachment snipped pic.JPG


----------



## The Surfing Monkey (Sep 28, 2009)

We have a toyota 94 4 runner, 95 ford bronco, and a 09 ford f150. I bought the f150 to replace my bronco, but the wife drives it now so im back in the bronco


----------



## ep3er (Sep 28, 2009)

shashank said:


> Ahhhh....My favorite Topic in the world.
> 
> I Drive a 1997 Maruti Suzuki Esteem (manual) here in India. It was available in other parts of the world under different names maybe Suzuki Swift or something like that.
> 
> ...



Are there any car-wash places in India? 









**joking**


----------



## DannyDapper (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm the only fat kid in the world that loves small cars haha. Drives my dad nuts but I feel comfortable driving my car a 1995 Accura Integra. My dad's Toyota Tacoma is super comfy! I use that one for long trips like when I drive to Tahoe. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 18, 2009)

There it is. Surprisingly roomy once you get in. I love it.


----------



## stldpn (Oct 20, 2009)

I drive a 2008 Ford 500 and I'm currently trying to unload a 2001 Chevy Tahoe.


----------



## bbwluverj (Oct 21, 2009)

Well being a guy in Texas where trucks are the state vehicle i drive a truck. I have a 2007 Ford F250 Powerstroke 4x4. Really roomy.


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 22, 2009)

bbwluverj said:


> Well being a guy in Texas where trucks are the state vehicle i drive a truck. I have a 2007 Ford F250 Powerstroke 4x4. Really roomy.



Texas here, too; I just don't have experience driving a stick, and never needed to move anything bigger and heavier than me.


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 22, 2009)

stldpn said:


> I drive a 2008 Ford 500 and I'm currently trying to unload a 2001 Chevy Tahoe.



If I could afford it, I'd take it; the 1995 Chevy Lumina is showing its age.


----------



## likeitmatters (Oct 22, 2009)

I still think my own dodge intrepid is still by far the sexiest car and a real looker in public where I live and whereever I go and will never get rid of it..unless it is explodes from age.......

give me the best ride of my life these days...lol


:bow:


----------



## stldpn (Oct 22, 2009)

Wanderer said:


> If I could afford it, I'd take it; the 1995 Chevy Lumina is showing its age.



For a car that was notorious early on for electrical issues the chevy luminas ended up being pretty tough... up until two years ago my little sister was driving her 93 without any major issues. she replaced a fuel pump and an alternator it ran fine right up until the point that it developed a hole in the head seal and she refused to take it in to see what the matter was... drove it for two months like that before she finally blew the engine.


----------



## warwagon86 (Oct 23, 2009)

i got myself a nice VW Golf MK3






but its got nicer wheels than that one lol and my only necessity a decent sound system


----------



## FemFAtail (Oct 23, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> I drive a 1994 Toyota Corolla with manual transmission. I have to tilt the seat way back at a 45 degree angle and position the steering wheel just right so that my belly flops over the bottom of the steering wheel. The advantage is that I can steer with my belly on low-speed straightaways.
> 
> Oh, and I get 40 mpg on the highway so you can stop laughing now!



So, my luscious large one, you need to post the picture of your belly driving! You know, as your love-handles get bigger they could even operate the stick shift for you! 

GOL-ing


----------



## RobitusinZ (Oct 23, 2009)

BoostChub said:


>



Damn, son, that's proper whip game right there!

I'm in an '08 Focus. Pic to come.


----------



## robovski (Oct 24, 2009)

I have an Isuzu Big Horn (read Trooper, but made for the Japanese market) which we bought partly becuase I fit behind the wheel, partly becuase I managed to sell the wife on the luxuries of road height and automatic transmission (what can I say, this is the UK, stick is the thing here). It was 6 years old when I bought it about 4.5 years ago. Very reliable and doesn't care that it has to haul 2 fat people around.


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 29, 2009)

stldpn said:


> For a car that was notorious early on for electrical issues the chevy luminas ended up being pretty tough... up until two years ago my little sister was driving her 93 without any major issues. she replaced a fuel pump and an alternator it ran fine right up until the point that it developed a hole in the head seal and she refused to take it in to see what the matter was... drove it for two months like that before she finally blew the engine.



Yeah, mine's had the coolant pump replaced, and it's starting to develop a rough idle. Still dependable as far as it goes, though.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 4, 2009)

just picked this up for my daily driver: 1999 Pontiac SunbirdSE 4 door just over 103,000 miles. I got it for $200


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 6, 2009)

I just love my car so much so that I put another new tranny in it and could never ever sell it for something new because it is paid for and I would have a car paid for and the insurance cheap(never had a speeding ticket) and the taxes I pay every year amount to 12.00 lol

And I love the way it drives....nothing I have ridden the past comes close to it.

:bow: 

View attachment snipped pic.JPG


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 6, 2009)

Here we have it... It's a 1991 Dodge Spirit, which seems to be falling apart. But I can't afford a new car, sooooo yeah. Very stylish with the half-white half-gray.


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 6, 2009)

This a suject that is a coming issue, I have a 1998 ford xl wagon and have the seat right back and my head is hitting the door arch as I try to get in, the effect of have a big ass I guess, I am 5'11" and 522 lbs so have just ran out of belly room get to be a bigger car before I get bigger I need a wagon any good suggestion, anyone at 600 lbs what do you drive.


----------

